# Tiles before or after kitchen cabinets?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Floor tiles first. Then cabinets. Then backsplash tiles.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

A lot easier to get the under-counter dishwasher, refer, compactor, in/out. Be safe, G


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

1. Yes, remove old BS reqardless of the type, patch damaged drywall. If new BS will Formica or similar, install first; if tile, it goes on last.
2-3. Mixed thoughts on that, some prefer to tile the whole floor first then do cabinets. I do cabinets first then tile, especially if my customer has selected expensive tile, why waste it under a cabinet. The likelyhood of damage to tile is high during installation. I also tile under appliances.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I prefer a clean slate for a remodel, wall tiles are last

One note on the floor. If using tiles make sure you dishwasher/undecounter appliances will fit
Many people install the tile & cabinets & then find they can't slip the dishwasher in
OR
They have it all installed & find they can't get the dishwasher out

I usually space my cabinets up off the floor to allow for the height of the tiles
This house getting the new fridge in was a pain due to 2 layers of flooring & the overhead cabinet


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Ditto what Scuba Dave said. I had to cut down an existing "over the fridge" cabinet for a friend so his new refrigerator would fit after he had his floor tiled. That was a pain...


----------



## omakite (Jan 3, 2015)

If you tile before installing the cabinets how do you anchor an island to the floor?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I usually space my cabinets up off the floor to allow for the height of the tiles


how do you accomplish this? Do you put a section of OSB or plywood over the subfloor?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

omakite said:


> If you tile before installing the cabinets how do you anchor an island to the floor?


Glue two 2x4 blocks to the tile--screw the cabinet base to the blocks--

If you are in a hurry and can't wait for the builders adhesive to dry--drill the tile and use long screws.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

Floor tiles should always be first doing it the other way will be more time consuming, not to mention messy. You do not want to reconfigure the cabinets just because everything won't fit or open after the tiles are installed.


----------

